# Application pour notes et mail au format RTF



## DELOS (5 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une application qui permet d'éditer des
notes et des mails au format : Rich Text Editing,
Il y a bien Magicpad, mais cette app n'est pas disponible
actuellement.

Amitié à tous !


----------



## pickwick (5 Août 2009)

Quelle différence entre le RTE et le RTF ?


----------

